# Can you over brine a pork butt?



## olmy (Aug 22, 2013)

Long time BBQ lover, first time smoker attempting pulled pork. I have a 5 lb bone in butt. I am using a Miron Mixon brine recipe and was curious can the butt be over brined and how long before smoking do I want to remove from the brine and rub?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 22, 2013)

I can't help you with the brine question because I don't brine mine. I used to rub the night before, but now a I rub right before I put it in the smoker. I actually started that with everything I smoke. I found that there is no real benefit to letting the rub sit on the meat overnight. Still tastes the same.


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 22, 2013)

You didn't say how long he recommends leaving it in the brine. I suppose after a really long time it might start to get mushy.


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 22, 2013)

I don't brine mine either.  Would that make it taste more like ham?

Just asking!

Kat


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Aug 22, 2013)

It takes a loonnnnggg time to over brine a chunk of meat like a pork butt!!!

How long are you brining?  For a 5 pound pork butt I think about 2 days should be sufficient.

As a matter of fact, you have to brine pork butts for days for it to do any good.

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## stovebolt (Aug 22, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> I don't brine mine either.  Would that make it taste more like ham?
> 
> Just asking!
> 
> Kat


   It won't taste like ham if you don't use cure. I always brine chicken because it helps the meat stay moist, which you don't need with a pork butt, but it also helps to carry any seasoning you add to the brine all the way through the meat. Instead of just being seasoned on the surface, it's all the way to the bone. It works on pork in this respect too.

I have left meat in the brine longer than overnight when plans get changed at the last minute and it didn't harm it. Overnight is long enough though.

Chuck


----------



## bama bbq (Aug 22, 2013)

I brine pork butts over night.

 I have tried several brines but recently fell upon this from Meathead: 1 cup of water, half a pound of salt, one gallon of water...but you don't need a scale. Put a cup of hot water in a two cup measuring cup. Add salt -- any salt (pickling, kosher, table, etc) -- until the water reaches the 1.5 cup mark. Mix the salt water in a gallon of water.  This will produce a 6% brine regardless of the type of salt you use.

It's true that it doesn't penetrate much at first. But as Meathead says, as the meat heats up the salt travels further into the meat. 

All I know is it works.


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 22, 2013)

thanks Chuck.  I have not done the "cure" things yet....and of course not brined a butt.  I am willing to try one day tho.Kat


----------



## olmy (Aug 22, 2013)

2 days is what I was planning and sounds like I'm headed in the right direction.Thanks all!


----------



## damon555 (Aug 22, 2013)

I just brined a 10 pounder for 24 hours. 1/2-2/3 cup of salt to a gallon of water. Rubbed it up, 16 hours in the smoker and it turned out perfect. I don't do it for moisture retention I do it for flavor. Once you've successfully brined a boston butt there's no comparison.


----------



## flash (Aug 23, 2013)

Can't say, never brined one.


----------



## olmy (Aug 23, 2013)

Can anyone suggest a rub for my butt?


----------



## eman (Aug 23, 2013)

Olmy said:


> Can anyone suggest a rub for my butt?


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/emans-pig-rub-recipe


----------



## bama bbq (Aug 23, 2013)

Bad Byron's Butt Rub.


----------



## rich- (Aug 24, 2013)

I brine pork butts in POPS brine for 12 days, then cold smoke the butts for upwards to 12 to 16 hours, Makes a wonderful Buck Board Bacon, or Hammy Bacon as my wife prefers to call it.

Everyone I have given some to rave about how great it tastes.

Rich-


----------



## rich- (Aug 24, 2013)

On which brine or rub to use, Give a good hard look at POPS brine, 1 gallon of water, 1/3 to 1 cup sea salt, 1 cup regular white sugar, 1 packed cup brown sugar and 1 TBS cure 1.

Makes awesome Bacon, Buck Board Bacon just to name a couple, I also use the very same brine on boneless pork loin, I brine for 12 to 14 days, then cold smoke with Cherry for about 6 to 8 hrs. then gradually bump up the heat untill the IT of the loin reaches 150 degrees. I can't remember when I have tasted any Canadian Bacon that even comes close to how good this is.

Rich-


----------

